# 1/32 & 1/34 scale nuts and bolts.



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello All,

I am usually in the sci-fi forums however, I am working on a WWII era peice of equipment in 1/32 scale and I need to super detail the master. I need nuts and bolts and screw heads. If anyone could point me in the right direction for suppliers of detail sets, I would greatly appreciate it!

Regards,

Scott
www.srsprototyping.com


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Scott,
A line of products associated with model railroad called Grant Line makes injection molded nuts, bolts, washers, ect. Large variety and choice of scales... so much one can REALLY GOT NUTS!

http://www.grandtline.com/

Page of what they call Augmentables
http://www.grandtline.com/model_railroad/augmentables_pages.htm

I don't use the Grant parts as much as I used to...always having to order them in. So nowadays for hex nuts on my 1/35 tank building is done with a punch and die set that works like the Waldron Products rivet punch. It is sold by Historex agents...Ordered in from the UK. 

Don Matthys
dba Don's Light and Magic
http://www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------

